# Ever turn on the wrong burner ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The milk & butter for the frosting didn't melt, the Pampered Chef clay 13x9x2 took the heat, and the dark chocolate cake mix with a can of cherry pie filling is definitely burnt on the bottom, yet raw on top. Dang, it's my only chocolate mix. I won't know how the pan is for a few hours.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Do you have gas? A gas stove? I ask because I've only ever made that error on electric burners. Forgetting to turn on the oven is something I also do--gas or electric. Grrrr!

Hope your pan recovers...


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

My wife tuned on our gas oven by mistake one day and the burner ring would not light so she was thinking the bottle needed changing , I come out a press the electric start and BOOM, blow the door of the oven off scared me and the poor old cat almost to death, try tell your home Insurance company that story. the Insuranes guy said to me I'd watch it young chap I think she was either after you or the cat. MM


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I did that last week actually, on our glass top stove, and it melted the potholder I had set under the dutch oven that was still there from the night before. Couldn't figure out how to get the burnt potholder off of the stove but we canned the other day and it burnt off. Yea!

In my defense, it was 4am when I did this and my brain was not awake!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

No- that particular piece of absent mindedness has been a miss for me. Mine is usually to forget to turn it on at all while I wait and wait and wait............
Did that burnt on stuff come off?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

It's all good. Let the pan cool out on the gas grill (NOT on at the time), brought it back in and baked it at 9 pm. Barely a tan mark on the bottom of the pan. 

Gas stove. Meant to turn on the back burner, and didn't notice because a) didn't look at the knobs and b) the cake pan was overhanging the front burner crosswise.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep. I took a casserole out of the oven and set it on the stove, then turned on the burner for the vegies to steam (I thought).

A few minutes later I heard a loud CRACK and ran up to the kitchen wondering what in the world......!? Turns out I turned on the burner under the casserole and lost one of my best baking dishes - broke right down the middle.

I'm extra careful now. That was an expensive mistake. :ashamed:


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

The burnt stuff came off of my stove as well. I had forgotten about it being there until we were almost done canning. Hubby took the canner off of the stove and it was all gone but some white powder was on the bottom of the canner. I had tried scrubbing that stuff off and it wouldn't come off. Happy! I didn't know what I was going to do about it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Mountain Mick said:


> My wife tuned on our gas oven by mistake one day and the burner ring would not light so she was thinking the bottle needed changing , I come out a press the electric start and BOOM, blow the door of the oven off scared me and the poor old cat almost to death, try tell your home Insurance company that story. the Insuranes guy said to me I'd watch it young chap I think she was either after you or the cat. MM


A couple months ago when the inlaws were here my Yvonne and her mother pulled that one. Something about liting the oven... then discovering it hadnt really lit... when they tryed again it rattled windows all over the house. fortunately no injuries but Mumzie wont go near the stove again! :hysterical:


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope mrswhodunit doesn't see this thread.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

whodunit said:


> I hope mrswhodunit doesn't see this thread.


Lol

Whodunit is horrible at turning off the burner once he is done using it.

Cant count how many cast iron pans have lost their wonderful seasong due to his inability to remove the pan from the burner AND turn it off.


:flame:


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes,having learned too cook on a gas stove i was used too seeing a flame.no such thing on my electric stove.I burned several things figuring out the burners stay hot for a while.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

We broke my Pampered Chef pizza pan this way. Straight across the middle!


----------

